# i need help



## kentucky_country_boy (Dec 14, 2007)

i fish in kincade lake in kentucky the water is cloudy and there is alot of cover along the bank for bass to hide in i cant catch a good sise bass for anything what should i do and what lures should i use :eyeroll:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Have you tried a jig and pig yet? That's traditionally a bigger fish bait.Try it on the bottom in the brush and try swimming it too.

Do you catch a lot of smaller fish?

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## kentucky_country_boy (Dec 14, 2007)

i havent tried it yet but most of the fish i catch are 1.5 to 2.5 pounds but i know there are alot bigger fish in tere what color should i use?


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

If you are catching fish in the 1.5-2.5 range you are doing it right. The big ones will come, you just have to give it time. My two biggest bass were 9.5 lbs and 8.4 lbs caught on 4inch and 6inch worm on a light jig head. I caught tons of dinks on these baits but the big ones will hit it too just not as often. What are you catching the bass on? You may want to up size your lure. What are your confidence baits? How big is the lake? Is there any history of big bass being caught from this lake? Sorry about the questions but if you answer them I will be able to give you better advice.

Murky water go with Chartuse, fire tiger, If you can match the hatch
big bass lures include buzz baits, big spinnerbaits, 5 inch Senko's and a jig w/ trailer aka pig and jig, I have a buddy who throws 7" senkos and pounds the 5 pounders on them.
Big bass are lazy, If there are a ton of small bass they could be beating the big bass to the bait. Spring time is the time of year you should target the huge bass. Dont be afraid to use big baits. good luck


----------



## kentucky_country_boy (Dec 14, 2007)

i usually catch my fish on a 4in plastic worm texas rigged or a little tiny critter bait usually a cricket. ive never really tried using a big lure.yes there is a history of big fish coming from that lake(but i cant find the damn things). the lake is pretty big i just cant find fish


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

As for jig and pig colors...boy that's a can of worms..everyone has their faves. 
I always likes brown and orange or black and orange with a black and orange #11 pork frog. A lot of guys have really good luck with black and blue in the jig and the pork. 
I tell ya, I use to fish a lake in Ohio, where the visibility was about 6 or 8 inches at best. When it rained hard for a few days the water looked like coffee with cream in it. I use to fish a jig and pig then too, with a rattle in it. Fish it right up against brush and stumps and logs and whatever else you have for cover. They'll get right up tight to that stuff in very murky water. And don't fish fast. You may have to present a half dozen times to the same piece of cover to get bit. I'd usually flip cast my pig out and then just get it next to the cover and just bounce it up and down. They'll hit it if you tease them a bit and give them a chance to find it.

Good luck if you try this,
Dan


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Fish bigger, target fish during the morning and evening, also key in on the spawn, and try to fish just before, or during bedding. The bigger fish are easier to catch at this time (relatively), but remember to catch and release those hawgs to fight another day!


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Biger isn't always better , now i don't normaly fish big Lakes , mostley small ponds and rivers and you'd be surprised at what you can pull out of a small lake ....I'll give you this example , i was driving on my way to the flight park and noticed a pond along the way and decided to stop for a cast or two , in 2 hrs i cought 22 Bass in between 1 to 3 pounds (a lot of fun)....And the big surprise of a 9 pound lunker all on the same rig Texas Rig Powerbait 7" black ribon tail , ever since when i fish i go with the same rig and most times (more offten then not) i get tons of smaller bass but a few Lunkers too .....Use biger bait and work it slowley , sometimes just on a cast you'll get a surprise . I found that while catching smaller bass it has improved my skills at catching big ones ...All in all youre doing the right things , use biger bait and work the cover on the bottom especially if the water clarity is not very good :beer:


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

I know live bait is not for everyone when it comes to bass but if you are targeting JUST the BIG ones you can always go and buy the biggest minnows you can find from your local bait shop and toss them out under a big Thill bobber. Get ready to HOLD ON when that thing goes down! I only fish this way in the early spring. I know they fish for giants on Okeechobee this way too.


----------

